# LED turn lights for 2012 EOS LUX w/Tech Package



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey all,

I would like to replace the front amber turn signal bulbs with LED ones but am having trouble finding them. Has anyone successfully changed out theirs? After pulling off the cover and removing the socket, it says it is a PSY24W and is pretty petite in size. And I wasn't able to figure out how to remove the bulb - is it permanently mounted in the socket (black) and you must replace the entire part?

Thanks for any guidance and hope everyone has a great holiday period.

Frank in Michigan


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

No replies so I called a few places. No luck. Then I found some on eBay when I searched for the bulb number but they were all clear. That led me to www.ijdmtoy.com/ who had an exact replacement for the PSY24W in amber:

http://store.ijdmtoy.com/Volkswagen-GTi-PSY24W-5200s-LED-turn-signal-lights-p/40-041.htm

At $28 a pair, I took a chance and they were the right ones. Maybe a little dimmer than the bulb but still quite bright. It was a tight fit however - had to lube the rubber gasket and push hard but it finally locked in place. And NO error code on the dash. Happy camper here...

Frank


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

I have not seen any LED replacements before. It _is _an odd and rare bulb. Let us know how your turn signal works. Just curious, why did you want LED turns?


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

racerpoet said:


> I have not seen any LED replacements before. It _is _an odd and rare bulb. Let us know how your turn signal works. Just curious, why did you want LED turns?


So far, so good with the bulbs. No error messages / fast turn signal blinking which is what happens with some of the cheaper versions out there. 

I wanted to change the original 'bulb' ones to LED because the entire rear is LED, the mirror lights are LED and with the Tech Package the DRLs are LED. The only thing that was 'old school' was the front turn signals (well, I guess the fog lights are too, but they don't get used that often). Just wanted to make my older car look more high-tech. I doubt they save any energy, as the sense circuit most likely looks at amperage draw (to determine if the bulb is blown) so they added resistance in the LED package to mimic it being a filament bulb.

One interesting fact - when I searched for the filament bulbs online, the cost for the pair of LED bulbs was just slightly more than a SINGLE filament bulb...

Frank
Michigan


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

Can you post a pic of what these "bulbs" look like in the day time without being on? Curious as how they look in the housing. I know there is a cover inside the housing, but let's face it, that bulb looks ugly so the less that can be physically seen the better.



Thanks.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

Marble said:


> Can you post a pic of what these "bulbs" look like in the day time without being on? Curious as how they look in the housing. I know there is a cover inside the housing, but let's face it, that bulb looks ugly so the less that can be physically seen the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Jason,

You can hardly see it:








Frank


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

FMinMI said:


> Jason,
> 
> You can hardly see it...
> 
> Frank


Thank you. Ordered.

:thumbup:


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

Marble said:


> Thank you. Ordered.
> 
> :thumbup:


No problem. I have had only one issue in the months that I have had them installed - if you turn on the turn signal with the engine OFF, you sometimes get an error code for burnt out bulb, even though it works. I found this 'flaw' when I was trying to take some pictures of the bulb in my garage for another person and didn't want to start the car. Makes no sense and it clears up once the car is started and turn signal used.

Enjoy.

Frank


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

FMinMI said:


> No problem. I have had only one issue in the months that I have had them installed - if you turn on the turn signal with the engine OFF, you sometimes get an error code for burnt out bulb, even though it works. I found this 'flaw' when I was trying to take some pictures of the bulb in my garage for another person and didn't want to start the car. Makes no sense and it clears up once the car is started and turn signal used.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Frank


That's good info right there sir. Thanks again.

:thumbup:


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

Received and installed, with some difficulties. Where the LED "bulb" is pressed into the plastic base there was some bulging which prevented the lights from sliding into the housing. I took my Dremel with sanding "cone" to knock down the high points to allow proper fitment. They look great, but beware, these may not be a "direct" fit and may require modification.

:thumbup:


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

Marble said:


> Received and installed, with some difficulties. Where the LED "bulb" is pressed into the plastic base there was some bulging which prevented the lights from sliding into the housing. I took my Dremel with sanding "cone" to knock down the high points to allow proper fitment. They look great, but beware, these may not be a "direct" fit and may require modification.
> 
> :thumbup:


Just an update - 5 months and NO problems at all. Like how they look and work.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, this thread was referenced, we have a very bright psy24w that is error free
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-front-turn-signal-leds-fits-all-car-models

It is the (psy24w/h16) on the drop down

These new diode are brighter in direct sun light.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Hi, this thread was referenced, we have a very bright psy24w that is error free
> http://deautokey.com/product/universal-front-turn-signal-leds-fits-all-car-models
> 
> It is the (psy24w/h16) on the drop down
> ...


Interesting! Haven't been on in a while, but glad I checked. Would be nice to have a backup set that is supposed to have better output if my current LED ones ever go out.

:thumbup:


----------

